

Ask HN: Is there something like Sendy but open-source and in Python or Ruby? - 55555

I am looking specifically for an application for managing all the parts of newsletter sending that do not involve actually sending&#x2F;being a mailserver. I&#x27;d like to outsource that to Mandrill or SES for now.<p>Cheers!
======
NicoJuicy
Just pay for Sendy or whatever you want or create it yourselve... It's not
that expensive and you get the source code of the application.

Also it isn't easy to handle a lot of outgoing mail in a performant way and
things can change in the future ( SES, ...), this way. You know Sendy will
keep having support :)

------
hackerboos
$60 with a money back guarantee. You are not going to beat that price. How
much is your time worth that $60 is too much?

------
petercooper
Yes, there is. It's a Ruby one called Lewsnetter:
[https://github.com/bborn/lewsnetter](https://github.com/bborn/lewsnetter)

